# Raptors @ Rockets, Dec. 21st



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (5-20) @ *Houston Rockets* (10-13)
December 21st, 2005, 8:30 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*David Wesley, Tracy McGrady, Ryan Bowen, Juwan Howard, Stromile Swift*</center>


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Without Yao we should at least be able to make this game interesting. Interesting enough that the+7 (?) points Ubookie is giving the Raps is too tasty to turn down.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We celebrated my birthday with a win, why not celebrate the first day of winter by making it two in a row?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Graham vs. Graham will be fun, supposing that the injury-ravaged Rockets give Steve-O a chance to play.

Alston will sit, but regardless of anything Alston could do tonight Mike James has made everyone forget about him in a hurry. Literally. When was the last time you heard or read anything about Alston pertaining to us? He's like a distant memory.

CB4 should be able to run the table on any Rockets big.

Clearly the goal tonight will be stopping McGrady, or at least preventing him from getting his teammates going. With Kobe going-off last night I wonder if Tracy sees this as an opportunity to answer?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I think that this could be a big game for Baby Huey.. er.. .Hoffa.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

We catch the Rockets in a very good situation for us. 
I hope CB4 unleash his fury and have a 30/15 game. 
I'm almost certain about one thing:
Stro willl get into foul trouble if he guards Bosh.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

i would like to see Bosh to keep up his leadership he exhibited in the Magic game. 

I also would like to see how the Raps would do against another shot blocking team. ie. I wouldn't want to see Hoffa going against Mutumbo.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

am exxcited about this game so many interesting sub plots 

the grahams

mcgrady 

alston vs james 

no yao 

definately winnable i may even try and stay awake till 4.30 am to read this as it happens on yahoo.com lol 

GO RAPTORS


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

im interested to see how the grahams play against one another. Oddly, Joey is listed an inch taller than Steve...someone listened to mom and ate their veggies as a kid.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope stromile gets to play 35+ minutes and shows he should be a starter over juwan. he's one of my favourite players, i hope he plays good, but not too good.

jalen should be starting over graham & i hope we get this one, if bosh brings his game, & mo-pete keeps up his strong play, we will.

alston who?? Mike James!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the rockets have it tough. wasn't aware of their battle with the injury bug. it's mcgrady against the world- i honestly think we should be favored tonight. and yeah, it felt a little weird to write that.

peace


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Anyone know about Jose / Charlie?? Game time decision?


EDIT: heres the V bookie link - we're 8 point underdogs. A'ight I'll hit that ****!
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=226611


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> Anyone know about Jose / Charlie?? Game time decision?





> HOUSTON—Charlie Villanueva says it's 65-35 whether he plays for the Raptors tonight and guard Jose Calderon didn't take part in a relatively easy practice yesterday, leaving Toronto possibly without a quarter of its top eight-man rotation.


The Star 

It says Jose is day-to-day.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

shookem said:


> The Star
> 
> It says Jose is day-to-day.


 to be honest, I'll rather CV and Jose get well-healed before coming back.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This game should be a good one[.

:clap: Lets Go Raptors. :clap:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

wind161 said:


> to be honest, I'll rather CV and Jose get well-healed before coming back.


Yeah, no rush.

I've had what Jose had, only mine was a bone bruise along with an Achilles' Tendon pull. It was the opposite of fun. That's what you get for practicing football in what could probably be called a cow pasture.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i hope we showcase jalen well enough for teams to take on his ridiculous contract!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

aizn said:


> i hope we showcase jalen well enough for teams to take on his ridiculous contract!


We could do him up in a pretty pink bow and still no one would want him, lol.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

meh, I just noticed this game isn't live in my area. curse you sportsnet.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

With Yao and Mutombo out, Bosh should be in for a big game. A frontcourt of Juwan Howard, Stro, Lonny Baxter and Ryan Bowen isn't the most threatening rotation.

T-Mac scares me. If a 29ppg average at a 45 peg from the last 7 games wasn't enough coming into the game, Kobe's career night against Dirk's Digglers will provide that extra fuel methinks. Joey commented earlier in the season he was looking forward to the matchup against Tracy. Well son, here it is.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i put 30,000 Ucash on the raps! 

I couldnt turn down that 8 point spread...thats all my points tho lol

I will be devestated if I loose


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

-GAMETIME-

Lookin for a good game by both teams.

Go Raps Go. If the Raps win, itll get me pumped for my first basketball game of the season 2morrow, were playin a rival too, a team we lost last year to in the championship game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

4-0 Raps early in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> 4-0 Raps early in the 1st Quarter.


Nice. Good start.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:wave:

Should be an interesting game, hopefully our scrubs can prove their worth tonight


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Calderon and Villanueva checks in.

14-9 Raps.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Villanueva just posterized Lonny Baxtor. Count it and a foul.
21-15 Raps...late in the 1st.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

19-11 Raps. CVill completes the 3 point play.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

21-16 Raptors, End of 1st Quarter.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of 1st 21-16 Raptors


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Goddamn Houston is a horrible team to watch right now.

Nice to see the rooks back in the lineup.

Will we see Stephen tonight? He's played 1 NBA minute so far in 3 games.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ Yeah I wanna see Stephen play.

Bonner is draining 3's tonight.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

35-26 Raptors in the 2nd Quarter.

Raptors are playing amazing D tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

who needs Stephen when you've got Head? :biggrin:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors are playing exceptionally well. Nothing is going right for the Rockets, Moochie Norris just got banged up.

48-43 Raptors at the Half.

Raps are shooting 52%.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Raptors are playing exceptionally well. Nothing is going right for the Rockets, Moochie Norris just got banged up.
> 
> 48-43 Raptors at the Half.
> 
> Raps are shooting 52%.


woot? lol injurg bug is seriusly bitting hard on houston


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

52-43 Raps.
MoPete can't knock down those three balls. Argh:curse:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

iight Im gonna hit the sack, gettin sleep for a big day tomorrow.

57-50 T-Dot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What an awful player Stromile Swift is..


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Stephen subs in, sends his bro to the line for two, then subs out.

That's love right there.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of third Q
70-58 raps. Nicely done


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Stephen subs in, sends his bro to the line for two, then subs out.
> 
> That's love right there.


:laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We knew Yao wasn't going to be there tonight. Who knew T-Mac wouldn't either?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great win guys. :clap: Keep it up.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm...maybe this was one of those games that the Carter/Mcgrady family is so infamous for, one of those games where they dont try????


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Triple-teams aside, T-Mac didn't look like he was into the game at all.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Great win! Nice team effort on both ends, limiting T-Mac with 7 pts. They took advantage of the injured prone rockets. Anybody see that play in the 3rd by CB4 vs. Stromile? Bosh for the kick *boing* it's good! haha Swift down!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> hmmm...maybe this was one of those games that the Carter/Mcgrady family is so infamous for, one of those games where they dont try????


I didn't watch the game so I have no clue what went on w/ T-Mac, but we'd never question his heart in Houston. He's not at 100%, the team's plagued with injuries... not gonna make excuses for him, so lets just see how he rebounds back the next game.

And yes, Houston is at a terrible state right now, I'm sure Raps fan can relate to how it feels to have an injury plagued season....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Good win, Even though it wasn't live. I enjoyed the play by play.
Make 2 wins in a row and on the road. wow.:biggrin:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I didn't watch the game so I have no clue what went on w/ T-Mac, but we'd never question his heart in Houston. He's not at 100%, the team's plagued with injuries... not gonna make excuses for him, so lets just see how he rebounds back the next game.
> 
> And yes, Houston is at a terrible state right now, I'm sure Raps fan can relate to how it feels to have an injury plagued season....


ohh yah..in know way was i critisizing ur team, and honestly im in no position to, but i watched the game, and Tmac really really looked completely out of it....he dint move without the ball, he preety much gave up the ball after the double toronto threw out at him and that was it, he would not try to get better positioning and regaint he ball to score, he just passed and that was the end....


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

haha i won a nice 30,000 Ucash b/c of the raptors tonite...thanks boys!


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Great Win for the Raps, i dont think it was there best effort of the year but damb the Rockets played so terrible tonight i dont think it matterd who they played, they were gonna lose.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Fantastic win~! And as an old Vancouver fan, I enjoyed the discussion of Stromile Swift as well.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

didnt catch the game cause i was at a dinner. but nice win!! lets keep it up!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The commentators were pretty confident but I was nervous about our lead all night. We were playing just well enough to maintain that eight to twelve point cushion... when you're playing a team with a superstar scorer you have to crush their throat given the opportunity. I would've liked to see Jose and Chris playing more in the second and third quarters to push that lead out of reach but I guess things worked out regardless.

Houston sucks. Not really their fault, but when you look at the guys that are injured, there is Yao, who is essential, and then support players. Support players for the stars on that team. I'm sure the reporters are going to say that Tracy "flirted with a triple-double," or "looked to help carry the ballhandling/passing load tonight." Good for him. Meanwhile we won. Thanks for not shooting.

Hoff with 6 boards in 12 minutes.

Joey still Mr. Steady, making all of his shots including threes and free throws. Thought JVG might put Stephen back in late but even for four minutes or however long he played it's still an achievement for both of them to be in the NBA.

Meh. Good to win.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

speedy, whose that chick in ur avatar?


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

speedythief said:


> The commentators were pretty confident but I was nervous about our lead all night. We were playing just well enough to maintain that eight to twelve point cushion... when you're playing a team with a superstar scorer you have to crush their throat given the opportunity. I would've liked to see Jose and Chris playing more in the second and third quarters to push that lead out of reach but I guess things worked out regardless.
> 
> Houston sucks. Not really their fault, but when you look at the guys that are injured, there is Yao, who is essential, and then support players. Support players for the stars on that team. I'm sure the reporters are going to say that Tracy "flirted with a triple-double," or "looked to help carry the ballhandling/passing load tonight." Good for him. Meanwhile we won. Thanks for not shooting.
> 
> ...


 
When it got down to around 10 i was worried the Raps were gonna blow the game, but they came through late with some big shots, that and Houston was just plain terrible


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> speedy, whose that chick in ur avatar?


its the mop girl at the acc. lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

For some reason nba.com is saying Charlie didn't play tonight in their game recap...

_"The Raptors used just eight players, five of whom scored in double digits. Rookie forward Charlie Villanueva missed the game with a bruised left calf."_

...which confirms that despite having a million games on national television, Houston right now just isn't a team to watch.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

LOVED seeing Tmac getting swarmed like that

really dislike him. That felt better than beating vincey


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

only if they can combine last years "home" wins to this years "away" wins, they probably be in the playoff...lol...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

am really confused it says charlie and jose dint play b i watched the highlights and they wer playing lol 

so can any1 who watched the game let me no please?!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Good win for the boys. Rockets were undermanned but no team felt bad when they beat on the injured Raps over the years. Our 5 beat their 5 all night. That's all that matters.

Houston fans are lazy. They should have been booing TMac and the Rox off the floor. I was worried in the first half that he was just coasting a little and our lead was not very strong. But during the 3rd Q it was obvious that something was wrong with him. The double teams were nice but TMac wasn't moving with any speed or aggressiveness. He didn't TRY to do anything. I was guessing his back was giving him trouble.

Did MoP really go only 3/11 from 3pt range? Must have spread them out. Didn't notice. Rest of Raps shot 6/10 combined so that covered it up.

Solid games from everyone not named Jalen Rose. jalen's shot selection continues to be disturbing. Even one of his makes was a horrible pullup shot off the break over TMac with no other Raptors to support the play.

Bosh was quiet but efficient. Hoff did a nice job on the boards. Mike was very solid. Joey was playing well.

VanGundy said Calderon 'dominated the game' when he was in there. Wow, nice compliment. Still a few too many TOs but he's like Ginobli out there with his energy and creativeness so you have to live with it sometimes.

Bonner is playing much better lately. Cutting into Charlies minutes, which is good because Charlie needs a push. Charlie had no energy out there. Don't think he got any boards at all and settled for long J's. One really weak finish right under the bucket, then he dunked the next one. He can look so soft one play and then come back strong the next. Sam needs to stay on him.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Great offensive game from joey.

3-3 FG
2-2 3pt
2-2 FT.

his other stats are what worries me: 1 rd, 0 stl, 0 as.

Hoffa had 6 rbs in 12 mins.. which is also a nice site.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Houston fans are lazy. They should have been booing TMac and the Rox off the floor. I was worried in the first half that he was just coasting a little and our lead was not very strong. But during the 3rd Q it was obvious that something was wrong with him. The double teams were nice but TMac wasn't moving with any speed or aggressiveness. He didn't TRY to do anything. I was guessing his back was giving him trouble.


You're right, Houston fans who go to games don't react much to anything. From what I know it's 'cuz the corporate ppl get all the good seats, so you see no reaction from them. But still we'd never boo T-Mac, he's done so much for us that one lousy game wouldn't deserve any boos. 

Interesting thing I read on the game last night:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3541558.html



> An inspirational 62
> Rockets forward Tracy McGrady saw every one of Kobe Bryant's 62 points against the Mavericks on Tuesday.
> 
> "Been there, done that," said McGrady, whose career high is also 62 points. "I was tired last night and I wanted to go to bed, but I couldn't. That was really impressive. Oh, my gosh, I've never seen anything like that, 62 in three quarters."
> ...


Very smart Sam, very smart....


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Good win and a very important one because it gave Bosh some rest. Not too often do you see Bosh play less than 40 minutes...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

What a great game.

and the D, oh my the D, it was great even if it was against Lonney Baxter.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

> Bonner is playing much better lately. Cutting into Charlies minutes, which is good because Charlie needs a push. Charlie had no energy out there. Don't think he got any boards at all and settled for long J's. One really weak finish right under the bucket, then he dunked the next one. He can look so soft one play and then come back strong the next. Sam needs to stay on him.



remember that charlie has the calf strain, so he wasn't playing at 100%, but overall, it was a great team effort...it's nice to see the players smile and joke with each other, it can only improve the chemestry around them...


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> am really confused it says charlie and jose dint play b i watched the highlights and they wer playing lol
> 
> so can any1 who watched the game let me no please?!



Charlie didnt play much i guess he was not 100% yet. Jose did a great job controlling the game. The Rockets got their nuts kicked! Just ask Stromile!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lol thanks for the insight good 2 see the raps chalk up consecutive wins feels strange being happy about the team lol


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Great offensive game from joey.
> 
> 3-3 FG
> 2-2 3pt
> ...


How is that worrying? Getting steals dont show how affective you are on defense. Bruce Bowen?


----------

